

An Angled Mind – Why AngularJS is awesome - walski
http://thunderboltlabs.com/posts/an-angled-mind

======
account_taken
I like how he uses transitions in CSS for Angular but does it in code for
jQuery to make the jQuery code look much more complicated. Why not `$('some-
box').toggleClass('open')`

------
walski
Totally true. I chose the example as I think a lot of people do it that way
right now. Sure you can write pretty good code with jQuery. AngularJS just
makes it a lot easier.

